# Going to be in Woman's Day Halloween Celebrations Magazine



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Just got contacted by the magazine, they requested to put a few photos of mine in their Reader's Scrapbook section of the Halloween magazine they put out every year. Definitely not my first choice in photos of mine that I would of used, but it's still an honor nonetheless! Here's the photo being used:










:googly:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Good Job! Now try to shoot for the Men's mags please. LOL


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

:lolkin:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty dang COOL!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's go that homey Martha Stewart look to it with all the food and table settings, guess that's why they picked it. Now if it had power tools, well....


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Congrats.. any exposure is better than no exposure


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Your right it does. I must say it does look nice.

But I still think we need more blood.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks guys! Yeah, it does have that "Martha" look, which is what their magazine usually goes for. It has really pushed me to take better pictures of the food this year.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I think it's cool though...looks great!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks Dr!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> Good Job! Now try to shoot for the Men's mags please. LOL


Men's magazines, Women's magazines.....this is how it all starts. Next we'll be debating whether same sex Bucky's are entitled to the same benefits as hetero Bucky's, it'll be anarchy I tell ya!

Congratulations on the exposure!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

haha! Thanks Budman!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

BudMan said:


> Men's magazines, Women's magazines.....this is how it all starts. Next we'll be debating whether same sex Bucky's are entitled to the same benefits as hetero Bucky's, it'll be anarchy I tell ya!
> 
> Congratulations on the exposure!


Not to change the subject but how do you tell the sex of a bucky? I have not looked but I don't think it is that simple. LOL Sorry JohnnyL, had to mess with the thread a little. LOL


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

no no... i'm curious too... lol j/k


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't think I am bucky curious. LOL.

What other picture did you think they should have used. I would like to see those.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Any others in my flickr album, preferably the graveyard, etc etc.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Congrats !! all your other pictures are awsome too - I bet they had a hard time chosing.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Imagine my surprise when I first read the title of this thread... 

Congrats JohnnyL!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, I just saw your pictures. Oh, my god you are good with taking pictures.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> Not to change the subject but how do you tell the sex of a bucky? I have not looked but I don't think it is that simple. LOL Sorry JohnnyL, had to mess with the thread a little. LOL


I think it's something like how you tell the sex of a croc. Anybody remember the first time they saw Steve Irwin do that one? I fell off the couch laughing.

Oh yeah. Cool, Johnny


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Johnny, congrats man. Your pics. are definatly awesome!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This is fabulous news Johnny!!!!

I think a huge congratulations is in order. _Woman's Day_ has a circulation of roughly *4,027,113. That's a big deal and no small accomplishment! (It ranks in the top 10 of all publications... _Playboy _ranks #16 - *these stats may vary month to month)

I've always loved your photography and your natural ability to take beautiful pictures.

Well done!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you so much everyone! Wow Wicked, I never knew it was such a popular magazine, I always see it when checking out of the grocery store though, so I pick it up every Halloween.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Congrats johnny..
Nice pic too I think..
I like those glasses with the blood dripping
How did you get them to put the pic in there did you send a couple pics in for a contest or what?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm curious, too.

Wonderful news, my friend!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks you two! I sent out my website to some of the magazines that I purchased, never really thinking they'd respond, but they did!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What a neat thing to happen! Congrats. Hey, you never know. It could lead to bigger and better things. Imagine being a guest on the Martha Stewart show someday! Your pics are nothing short of outstanding. I can see why yours was selected.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks jdubbya, I really appreciate it! Now I've gotta' outdo myself this year.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats JL,
A nice feather in your cap.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Great news JohnnyL!!! I've always thought you were by far one of the best photographers ever!!! Your definitely deserving of this honor!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks! 2007 was actually my first year with new function on the camera and lighting, can't wait to get a better grasp on it this year!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

JohnnyL, Way to go!! Congratulations!! Nice picture.


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Congratulations, Johnny. Your pic is making me hungry.
Death Touch: regarding how to tell the sex of a bucky...my guess is by the shape of the hips. Male hips are taller and narrower (making them naturally better runners), while female hips are wider (giving us that wonderful swing in our walk. And to make room for the baby). Hope that helps, LOL.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

what did you use on the outside of those glasses and what did you use to fog them ..are they really for drinking out of?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks you guys! Lilly, the blood on the glasses is just red icing gel, perfectly edible. Just have to practice with it as a bit and don't go overbored, because it'll glowly fall down the sides of the glasses until it drys. A chip of dry ice was placed in them to make them smoke, they were drinkable too! Just simple margaritas.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats JL, scary.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> Not to change the subject but how do you tell the sex of a bucky? I have not looked but I don't think it is that simple. LOL Sorry JohnnyL, had to mess with the thread a little. LOL


Guess I should have asked before buying all those drinks??!!!!!!!!
As for whether or not he's a same sex Bucky, he'd be the one in the leather biker hat.
Disclaimer: I have nothing against leather biker hats or sexual preference of Bucky's and do not mean to offend anyone, just having fun.

Oh yeah, Great pictures Johnny!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My bucky says he's offended, but ill forgive you if you send him another Village People CD


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Now that's over the line, talk about stereotyping!!!!!!LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Y M C A ...


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats, Johnny. Great pics. 


To everyone else: 

The rainbow bucky coalition is very offended by the rest of this thread. Their lawyers will be in contact with each of you.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Too cool! As previously stated, all of the pics are awesome.

So, the Bucky sitting next to the table is he a family member who wasn't allowed to eat the goodies because they are "for the guests and gobblins"? Next time you may want to make a little extra and feed the family. Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Great cartoon SI!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks BM.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

congrats on your photo op.......I have bought a few women's day mags.. nice pics too


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

BadTable Manor said:


> Congratulations, Johnny. Your pic is making me hungry.
> Death Touch: regarding how to tell the sex of a bucky...my guess is by the shape of the hips. Male hips are taller and narrower (making them naturally better runners), while female hips are wider (giving us that wonderful swing in our walk. And to make room for the baby). Hope that helps, LOL.


No, it didn't help. What if they adopt?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats! You haveso many great pictures I don't know how they could pick just one.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Just a heads up, the magazine is on shelves now! Hope you all get a chance to check it out. I'm on the back page (Reader's Scrapbook) with 2 other photos (I'm at top, woohoo!).

The magazine has some fun reads and some amazing photos, definitely worth it!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh great I have to go buy yet another mag that I'll leave in the livingroom and hear my hubby gripe about.... hehe

Congrats Johnny!!! How exciting! awesome pic even if it isn't your 1st choice, atleast you got your foot in the door.

Congrats Congrats Congrats


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

CONGRATS... its very well deserved.. now how do i go pick up the mag without getting looked at like a freak... HMMM ILL WEAR A WIG!! nahh lol. well JL ill look out for it once again congrats.. and the picture looks good enough to eat


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like a tasty setup. 

Hey I got my Bucky through the Martha Stewart web site in a post Halloween sale 4 or 5 years ago. LOL


----------



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet pic!
Love the bowl of fingers.


----------

